# I want to see your horse and his non-horse friend!



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I want to see some pictures of your horse with a non-horse buddy, i.e. cats, dogs, pigs, etc. Here are a few of my barn cat Emma on Ricci. Emma and Bella [another cat] thoroughly enjoy napping on Ricci's back, and I'm always coming in to find them sleeping on her back. Enjoy, and can't wait for yours! =]


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

awww that's so cute =)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is Romeo and Puddin'!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks!

Paintluver, I'm super jealous of your cuddly cat. Ricci loves the cats and wants to cuddle up with all of them. The cats do not want to cuddle up with her face. Her back, yes, not her face, lol.

I just love pictures of horses cuddling up to other animals, and I'm sure there are some fantastic ones out there!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am my horse's non-horse friend. 









Abbe tries to stomp on the cats(actually broke my cats tail) and her and the dog bite at each other...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

riccil0ve said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Paintluver, I'm super jealous of your cuddly cat. Ricci loves the cats and wants to cuddle up with all of them. The cats do not want to cuddle up with her face. Her back, yes, not her face, lol.
> 
> I just love pictures of horses cuddling up to other animals, and I'm sure there are some fantastic ones out there!


 Haha thanks. Puddin' is super cuddly. The story of when I found him was funny. I went to my dad's barn to get hay and I hear "MEOWWWWWW" I go "Kitty?" And I hear "MEOOOOWWWWW" again, so I go, "here kitty kitty", and this little fuzzy white cat comes out from behind a trailer, and I am like "well, if you will follow me down the road to my barn, you can stay." Well, he followed me the whole way just walking down the road to my barn, and so far hasn't left!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Fanta meeting Dior haha


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

these are sooo cute! my horse's non horse friends are my fiance,mom,and I.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the first picture of Emma on Ricci! Too cute for words!


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't had Gus long enough to know if he'll be friends with any of my other animals. At this point he likes to chase the goslings if they get too close (he doesn't seem like he's being mean about it, and he's not trying to squash them, but the goslings do *not* enjoy the process) - the goofy things keep trying to follow us along the fence line and then end up close to the horse - he then picks up a trot and sends them running.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is Holly with DH's cat, Flopsy (aka Meatball)









They do this every time I have Holly out of the pasture. Flopsy won't go see her in the pasture because he touched the electric wire the one time he tried and now won't go close to the fence - I've tried teaching him to use the gate area or jump up onto the board fencing to avoid the electric, no-go. He loves "his pony", though.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol, Prince & Riot in July 2009.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

aqha13 said:


>


*l.m.a.o
*


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Aww, guys these pictures [and stories] are all so cute! I just love it when horses cuddle up to other species.

I'm pretty much my horse's non-horse friend. They love the cats, but the cats just don't want to cuddle up with those big noses, lol. My friend's dog came to the barn with me one day, and the dog was TERRIFIED of my little one, maybe because she kept trying to get realy close to sniff. But he didn't mind my mare in the least. He's coming out again tomorrow, I'll try to get some pictures. =]


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

these two get along great


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL I love the last one!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Poco and Zero as a puppy


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^^ aww such a sweet puppy  and pony


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I should have taken some pictures yesterday of Gracie frisking my friend's 9 month old Aussie, it was adorable. I just love all these pictures!!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Hre's Spirit with my friend's puppy. He was so scared. What a whimp


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

: ]


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am SOOOOO glad you posted Cloud! I just love that horse, and you always take such great pictures. And a turtle! Just adorable, I think you win, lol.

I really like the picture Spirit posted as well. You can see the horse's mind spinning, "Should I run? No? Yes? No? Yes?" Haha.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I am SOOOOO glad you posted Cloud! I just love that horse, and you always take such great pictures. And a turtle! Just adorable, I think you win, lol.


Thanks


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love your horse Cloud, so gorgeous! And such an unusual friend


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

writer23 said:


> I love your horse Cloud, so gorgeous! And such an unusual friend


Thanks! We actually encounter them a LOT on the trail... Mystique is fascinated by them, haha.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Thanks! We actually encounter them a LOT on the trail... Mystique is fascinated by them, haha.


Do you ever come across any alligators? That would be terrifying. 

But I'm very jealous of the _tortoises _[I said "turtle" in my last post, whoops], I just love them. At the zoo, I once saw a tortoise help flip over another tortoise that had gotten itself stuck on its back. Ever since, I have a very soft spot for tortoises and turtles. =]


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Do you ever come across any alligators? That would be terrifying.
> 
> But I'm very jealous of the _tortoises _[I said "turtle" in my last post, whoops], I just love them. At the zoo, I once saw a tortoise help flip over another tortoise that had gotten itself stuck on its back. Ever since, I have a very soft spot for tortoises and turtles. =]


Oh yeah, all the time. We went for a swim in a lake today which is like two big parts connected by a narrow part. One side of the lake is filled with alligators, but for some reason they don't seem to like the other side. I still keep her away from the edges and the parts that are covered in plants, just to be safe.

Alligators aren't really that dangerous to anything bigger than a small dog, though. People tend to mix them up with crocodiles (who will take down a zebra), but alligators mostly just eat fish.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Oh yeah, all the time. We went for a swim in a lake today which is like two big parts connected by a narrow part. One side of the lake is filled with alligators, but for some reason they don't seem to like the other side. I still keep her away from the edges and the parts that are covered in plants, just to be safe.
> 
> Alligators aren't really that dangerous to anything bigger than a small dog, though. People tend to mix them up with crocodiles (who will take down a zebra), but alligators mostly just eat fish.


How very interesting! Especially the twin lake part. =P When I visited Florida, we were just told to give them their space and they wouldn't bother us.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> How very interesting! Especially the twin lake part. =P When I visited Florida, we were just told to give them their space and they wouldn't bother us.


Yep, that's right. People really only get attacked when they do stupid things ; )


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

when my dog met my horse he started barking at the herd when i was going to get my horse. there are 24 horses where misty is bourded and they all started going torward my mom and the dog they were luckly on the other side of the fence. and i was way in the middle of everyone i was so happy i didn't get trampled and it was hard to get out of the pasture but i did it. then we put misty in her stall to grain her and we picked up my puppy hes a rat terrier and he was so afraid of the horse my dog like wiggled to get a way from her. misty was like oooo who and what are you haha. my poor puppy was so afraid of my horse haha.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

They are all so cute! I love the first picture of Cloud's. Very nice everyone!!


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are Pete and Ezra.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Just wanted to add a few more from the last few days. We've taken to taking one of the dogs out to see the horses each day when we go out.


























*Prada is utterly terrified of the horses*


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

*Indy and Cuss the Cow*

My Arabian Mare Indy With Cuss the Jersey Cow


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

cute cow


----------

